
Twitter = Fastest Growing Search Engine - brianbreslin
http://socialnomics.net/2010/07/07/twitter-fastest-growing-search-engine/
======
mooism2
What proportion of those searches are people following hashtags? Or checking
for replies from people they don't follow?

~~~
brianbreslin
I was wondering the same thing. Or are trending topic searches included?

